# Mary Mary Snags Reality Show



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Gospel Duo Mary Mary Snags Reality Show, Will You Watch?*

Monday Nov 21, 2011 – by Britni Danielle 






According to Deadline.com, gospel music divas Mary Mary are coming to a TV near you. 

The Grammy award-winning  sisters–Erica and Tina Campbell–just got picked up for a new reality series, tentatively titled _Mary Mary._

_Mary Mary_ will reportedly follow the duo as they juggle their hectic careers, growing families, and struggle to stay grounded while they promote their sixth album ‘Something Big.’

WEtv released a statement describing the show and it looks like it’ll feature the ladies’ large extended family.

_“Music is a family business for the Campbell sisters:  Erica’s husband, Warryn, is the group’s producer and Tina’s husband, Teddy, is the drummer in Jay Leno’s band.  Outside of the recording studio, both ladies struggle to balance family life — a challenge all on its own”, the statement said. “Erica and Warryn are expecting their third child in February, and Tina and Teddy are raising a blended family of four.  The sisters also have a very large, extended family of seven siblings to deal with — one of which is the group’s stylist — and their parents, who have been married and divorced three times to each other, and now currently separated.  When it comes to finding harmony, singing’s the easy part!”_
The seriespremieres Thursday, March 29 at 9pm with eight, hour-long episodes.
_Will you be tuning in to Mary Mary’s reality show? _​


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 23, 2011)

Um no.......


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 23, 2011)

Had to find a GIF


----------



## Laela (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Prudent1 (Nov 23, 2011)

^^^ These gifs have me . Prolly not though. I'm trying to decrease the amount of time spent entertaining myself not increase it.


----------



## makeupgirl (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm reality show out.  I'm even getting sick of my fav reality shows: real housewives, biggest loser, house hunters, america next top model.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 23, 2011)

me too but I'm still watching House Hunters!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laela (Nov 23, 2011)

I guess House Hunters is reality TV? That's one of the few shows me and DH watch.. esp. the international version...


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 23, 2011)

I'd watch them.  See nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 23, 2011)

international version is also my favorite ...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> I'd watch them.  See nothing wrong with it.



Rebel....


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2011)

Okay, this is what I have a problem with...

Why are these professing Christian entertainers on these reality shows and not giving glory to God.

I'm Serious !!!! 

Tia and Tamara (Mowry):   Not a prayer, not a word, not even an uttered reference to God during their entire show.   Not even a nod in His direction.  Not a one.    But they cussed, drank, had a male stripper at Tamera's bridal shower,  wore 'questionable clothing' much of the time.  


The Family Crews:  Now Terry Crews did okay, but his wife an ORDAINED Minister, felt the need to go to a water park for their son's 5th birthday party and strip down to a bikini, only to have her top come apart when she was coming down the slide.      As if that's not enough, she then had to pose for a magazine spread in the same bikini.  

I hope she washed it...  

Now Mary Mary ... showing skin to millions of viewers.  


WHAT's with these PEOPLE!    Ai yi yi....  Holy Ta'ledo'


----------



## loved (Nov 23, 2011)

I posted in the ET thread & I will say it hear that they will probably get a lot of scrutiny regarding their "wordly" ways. 

To Shimmie's post - the same goes for the Braxton reality show. If they did not say they were pastor's children you would not know.


----------



## Spring (Nov 23, 2011)

loved said:


> I posted in the ET thread & I will say it hear that they will probably get a lot of scrutiny regarding their "wordly" ways.
> 
> To Shimmie's post - the same goes for the Braxton reality show. If they did not say they were *pastor's children* you would not know.


 
Wow... I didn't know.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 23, 2011)

^^a fan questioned them about going to a Beyonce concert, they basically told the fan that she could 'unfollow' them this was on twitter...


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Nov 23, 2011)

loved said:


> I posted in the ET thread & I will say it hear that they will probably get a lot of scrutiny regarding their "wordly" ways.
> 
> To Shimmie's post - the same goes for the Braxton reality show. If they did not say they were pastor's children you would not know.



Oh you would know. They are like many PK's I know IRL.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 23, 2011)

Deion and Pillar Sanders reality show ...that was another farce ...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2011)

loved said:


> I posted in the ET thread & I will say it hear that they will probably get a lot of scrutiny regarding their "wordly" ways.
> 
> To Shimmie's post - the same goes for the Braxton reality show. If they did not say they were pastor's children you would not know.





Spring said:


> Wow... I didn't know.





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^a fan questioned them about going to a Beyonce concert, they basically told the fan that she could 'unfollow' them this was on twitter...





JayAnn0513 said:


> Oh you would know. They are like many PK's I know IRL.



I didn't know the Braxton's for Pastor's Kids.    

JayAnn0513, you're right, though   .   Many Pastor's kids rebel.  

Le Sigh...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Deion and Pillar Sanders reality show ...that was another farce ...



Deion and Pillar Sanders ?   Who dey?


ETA:   I 'googled' them.    Guess what?  I remember them as guests on TBN.  Pillar had at least three guest appearences I can remember.   And I read that they are divorcing ???   How sad this is.   How sad.  

Lord Jesus, please come to their rescue.  Heal them from the sins of the world.


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 23, 2011)

Y'all are becoming the Church Lady


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 23, 2011)

^^church chat hmmmm


----------



## makeupgirl (Nov 23, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> me too but I'm still watching House Hunters!!!!!!!!





Laela said:


> I guess House Hunters is reality TV? That's one of the few shows me and DH watch.. esp. the international version...



I love the one that just came on a few days ago.  House Hunters Vacations or something like that.


----------



## Laela (Nov 23, 2011)

Haven't seen that one, yet makeupgirl...   Will have to check it out.


----------



## Ithacagurl (Nov 27, 2011)

I do not have television.


----------



## firecracker (Nov 27, 2011)

Well I guess I'll be watching since I only got cable to watch the Braxton's.  LOL  We all fall short but errah...........


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 27, 2011)

wow, someone with no t.v. in 2011




Ithacagurl said:


> I do not have television.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 28, 2011)

We need a reality show that shows a REAL Chrisitans life....


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 28, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> We need a reality show that shows a REAL Chrisitans life....


 
Ok, I'm confused. Did I miss the memo about Mary Mary? Someone enlighten me.

I'm asking because I listen to their cd's in my car (mainly their 2nd cd) and I *love* the lyrics, music, everything. So, if I shouldn't be listening, I need to know that.  

I'm not trying to watch anybody's reality show, though. I'm sick of them all


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 28, 2011)

Well *to me*, Mary Mary is worldy. They make music with worldly stars, attends their concerts.. Even the concepts of some of their songs..."Its the God in Me"...they lyrics are more referring to worldy things than spiritual things...

They have even stated that they dont make the songs for christians but for the more secular croud..They refer to their music as "club banging"...i can go on and on...





TraciChanel said:


> Ok, I'm confused. Did I miss the memo about Mary Mary? Someone enlighten me.
> 
> I'm asking because I listen to their cd's in my car (mainly their 2nd cd) and I *love* the lyrics, music, everything. So, if I shouldn't be listening, I need to know that.
> 
> I'm not trying to watch anybody's reality show, though. I'm sick of them all


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes I'd watch. I'm curious about the show.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 28, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> We need a reality show that shows a REAL Chrisitans life....



Please say this again...  

I just 'KNEW' that Tia and Tamera were going to give God glory for something.  Yet, they did not.  I watched every episode hoping that one of them would even mention God's name.   They did not.  

These two girls started out giving God glory for everything.  They never held back in their interviews that their lived their lives for Jesus Christ.  

Yet in their recent reality show... God was not mentioned once.  Not even a prayer when they were having challenges.  

Why?  I don't understand why?  

Can somebody give me a 'gif' for this?   I'm serious.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 28, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Well *to me*, Mary Mary is worldy. They make music with worldly stars, attends their concerts.. Even the concepts of some of their songs..."Its the God in Me"...they lyrics are more referring to worldy things than spiritual things...
> 
> They have even stated that they dont make the songs for christians but for the more secular croud..They refer to their music as "club banging"...i can go on and on...



They crossed over... even with their clothing.  Something is always showing or is way too tight.   I mean come on, Mary Mary, why be contrary when you're on stage representing the Gospel of Jesus Christ?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 28, 2011)

Shimmie 







Shimmie said:


> Please say this again...
> 
> I just 'KNEW' that Tia and Tamera were going to give God glory for something. Yet, they did not. I watched every episode hoping that one of them would even mention God's name. They did not.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laela (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 28, 2011)

Shimmie


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 28, 2011)

Good one!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 28, 2011)

I love you all... thanks so much.

May I be 'really real' for a minute? 

Why are these people doing this?  Why when they get a chance to give God glory, they instead not do so?  

It makes no sense.  

You know what this reminds me of?   God's Word said that He searched and could find no one who would fulfill His will.  (I'm paraphrasing).    

I'm serious.   What does it take to just give God glory?   Oprah is making it her business to use her OWN tv station to support her foolishness.   

I just don't get it.  Why does the limelight suddenly scare the Jesus out of people, literally?


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you for the gifs Angels...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Shimmie*

*its just the word being fulfilled*



*1 Timothy 6:9-10*

King James Version (KJV)


*9But they that will be rich fall into temptation and a snare*, and into many foolish and hurtful lusts, which drown men in destruction and perdition. *10*For the love of money is the root of all evil: which while some coveted after, *they have erred from the faith*, and pierced themselves through with many sorrows.


Im not saying being rich is a sin..If God bless you that way AMEN!, but the bible warns about how riches can seperate us from God. Alot of the people i believe started out with a sincere heart from God..One example I will use is Juanita Bynum...when she first came out...this lady prrrreeeeacccchhhddddd! She didnt play with sin! She spoke against wordliness! but I notice when she became rich her messages changed a bit...It was no more on the dying of the flesh but more on the things of this life..

Alot of times, fame and wealth can blind us from the things of God..



Proverbs 30 7-9

*7*Two things have I required of thee; deny me them not before I die: 

*8*Remove far from me vanity and lies: give me neither poverty nor riches; *feed me with food convenient for me:* *9Lest I be full, and deny thee, and say, Who is the LORD*? or lest I be poor, and steal, and take the name of my God in vain


Some just cant handle riches...Thats why the Proverb says...give me whats convenient for me...We have to know what we can handle


Yet hath he not root in himself, but dureth for a while: for when tribulation or persecution ariseth because of the word, by and by he is offended.
        "He also that received seed among the thorns is he that heareth the word; and the care of this world, and the deceitfulness of riches, choke the word, and he becometh unfruitful.  (Matt. 13:18-22)


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 28, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> *1 Timothy 6:9-10*
> 
> King James Version (KJV)
> 
> ...


 
^^THIS IS IT!!! It can happen to the best of us if not careful. If you are involved in something that begins to drown out the Word of God and the voice of God in your life Beware!! 


*36"*For what shall it profit a man, if he shall gain the whole world, and lose his own soul?  *37*Or what shall a man give in exchange for his soul?" Mark 8:36-37 


Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yep!! Everything is in the word of God...

The bible says if your eye offends you, pluck it out! He isnt saying to literally pluck your eye but He is saying ANYTHING that causes you to stumble get rid of it. He uses the eye because of the importance of it..One would say.."Man u need your eye right"? but it shows you the severity of your salvation and you should let nothing hinder you in it...


He said it is better to walk into heaven blind then enter into hell with 2 eyes..

GET RID OF IT!!


I love the word! its just so plain!..


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 28, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> *Shimmie*
> 
> *its just the word being fulfilled*
> 
> ...



Alicialynn86 ... 

I know    Thank you for bringing this Word into my rememberance. 

But Alica... is there not ONE?   Just 'ONE' who will stand for the Lord?

Ezekiel 22:30

_And I sought for a man among them, that should make up THE HEDGE, and stand in the gap before me for the land, that I should not destroy it: but I found none_

Even Joshua in Joshua 24:14-15

_Now therefore fear the LORD, and serve him in sincerity and in truth: and put away the gods which your fathers served on the other side of the flood, and in Egypt; and serve ye the LORD. 

And if it seem evil unto you to serve the LORD, CHOOSE you this day whom ye will serve; whether the gods which your fathers served that were on the other side of the flood, or the gods of the Amorites, in whose land ye dwell: but as for me and my house, we will serve the LORD._

These folks started out 'with' God and they chose to leave Him...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 28, 2011)

Shimmie


The scary thing is, is that they dont think they have left God....


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 28, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Yep!! Everything is in the word of God...
> 
> The bible says if your eye offends you, pluck it out! He isnt saying to literally pluck your eye but He is saying ANYTHING that causes you to stumble get rid of it. He uses the eye because of the importance of it..One would say.."Man u need your eye right"? but it shows you the severity of your salvation and you should let nothing hinder you in it...
> 
> ...



Preach it....


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 28, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Shimmie
> 
> 
> The scary thing is, is that they dont think they have left God....



Dear Lord in Heaven... this is very true.  

You know why?  Because Jesus never left them.  He said that He'd leave the 90 and 9 to follow after the ' 1 '.   He said that He'd never leave us nor forsake us.  Those 'we' may forsake / leave Him, the very presence of His love is always with us.  

This could be the very reason why they don't feel they've left God, for God has never left them and they still 'sense' His presence.   

You're right Alicia, for that's even more scary.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 28, 2011)

Well the scripture does say,If we forsake Him, He will forsake us....Im saying its scary because they may feel as though what they are doing is right..they could be deceived....


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 28, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Well the scripture does say,If we forsake Him, He will forsake us....Im saying its scary because they may feel as though what they are doing is right..
> 
> *they could be deceived*....



  Yes, very much so.


----------

